# 65 GTO - limited slip diff oil?



## nikolas (Apr 24, 2008)

I just changed the rear axle oil on my 65 GTO (w/ limited slip 10-bolt).

I put 85w - 140 (non syn) in it and added a tube of CRC Limited Slip additive.

Seems like the limited slip is not working right anymore...

Do I need to add more friction modifier or did I use the wrong oil?

Does somebody know which oil and how much limited slip additive needs to go in there?

Thanks, Nikolas


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try 80W or 90W non-synthetic gear oil. Use it in your rear end (The car's rear end I should say:lol and in your manual transmission (Muncie, Borg Warner, etc)....Eric Let us know what happens.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use the Lucas rear end lube, has the limited slip additive already in it. I like them cause.....they use a pretty blue GTO in their TV add. 

To see if the limited slip is working, put two wheels off the side of the road on the gravel and two wheels on the road, take off hard in first gear and both tires should spin.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll find that straight 80 weight or 90 weight is no longer available. I recommend using a LIMITED SLIP SPECIFIC gear oil, like Rukee is using, in 85-90W, AND adding the small bottle of LSD additive as well. Consult the manuals....I think the lube is supposed to be GL-4 rated, as opposed to GL-5. Don't run the vehicle with a slipping posi. The 10-bolt has a metallic cone-type clutch that most say an not be overhauled once burnt up. Good Luck.


----------

